# Grooming gone right (shave down)



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I am really pleased. I had tried so hard to get Rosie de-matted, but Jethro just wouldn't quit hanging on with his claws. So after I cut off 3 inches and saw that I still couldn't get her detangled, I sent her to the groomer today. I love the look, however, she doesn't look like the same dog. The ticking doesn't show up as dark as it really is, must be the lighting, but they left her ears long and her tail, so she still looks like Mama's little girl. Well da** the pictures won't upload. I will have to try again this weekend, have to go to Jackson, Ms to be with my neice and hold her up when they pull the feeding tube. Then back for a funeral. But take it from me, she is beautiful cause she is mine and all my children were beautiful.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Of course she is beautiful. Hopefully you can get the pictures uploaded, but in any case I'm sure it's a relief to be rid of the matted hair.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice, leave us hanging until the weekend! I'm sure she looks cute as ever and I'll check back to see the pictures. At least it will be a lot easier for you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I never thought the ticking would be bad. I like the fact that you will have an easier time with the short coat and she will always be your girl. Hugs to you and Rosie.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see pics! Maybe I can use them next time Buzzy goes to that groomer (like I would ever take him back there!)ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

One more time> Just ignore the first one. I really didn't mean to upload it. Now I can't remove. I clicked on the remove and it still ended up on the post. Anyway I got one of Rosie. I may have to trim her tail a little off the end. It looks fine though when she is standing up, but she just won't pose for me. I love the ears long and plan to get some little bows so they look like pig tails cause she is my little girl. I got the sweater on the auction and she needs it. I did it-got rid of the first one. Maybe I am not crazy after all.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The first one is to show the ticking.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Lucille, I did something similar to Bumi, but left his hair longer and ALL the hair on his head and tail.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwww.....Love that you left those long ears! Rosie is so cute! Look at all that ticking, I never knew she had any. Your grooming days will be wonderful for the holidays!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She'll be so much easier to care for!

She looks good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks adorable, Lucile! Still very lady-like. She actually looks less "sooty" this time around than the photos you posted of when she was cut down before. Now you can see definite spots on a white background. Cute!

Oh... and her eyebrows REALLY stand out now that her hair is shorter!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, I love Rosie's new hair cut. I know there are some who don't like ticking, but I like it. Her face looks terrific, with the long ears, eyebrows and full looking muzzle - not shaved to make it look thin. I say it was a great grooming job! Does she act differently, with her new 'do?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Actually she seems younger and more playful. And she is quit about going outside to potty. I finally got the picture out of my first one. I just kept editing until it was gone. Totally unrelated to dogs. Karen the sooty look was because the ticking was much longer then. This time it is about a half to one inch. I want it to grow out to about 2 or 3 inches but keep her face like it is now and the beard gone. Maybe I will get her to stand up for me this weekend and get some better ones.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the ticking and Rosie looks cute. Mine, after giving a haircut, are always very frisky. I don't give pretty haircuts; but it is easier to keep in the long run and I can spend more time on the one (s) I'm trying to keep in long hair.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks adorable!!!Love it.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I love her long ears and without the beard!! Now you see her pretty face!! We're working on it!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She looks good and happy. So when the sweater arrives we want to see it on her. I like the ticking it looks like salt and pepper.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She looks gorgeous, but what is Jethro going to chew on now?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Jethro will have to go after the ears...Like Boo does to Yogi! HeeHeeHee!!!! Rosie is truly gorgeous, as always!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I love Rosie's ticking and her absolutely fabulous eyebrows. Great job!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You can have so many different styles of dog you can have with a Hav!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lucile-Rosie looks great! I love the ticking....gives her "character" and her own unique "style".
:becky:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I asked DH tonight if Rosie's ears looked shorter. Course he didn't know. Then I found a clump of her hair on the floor. They wrestle until they get tired and then na for a while. Jethro is growing like a weed. He is nearly as tall as Rosie and about the same length.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love Rosie's new 'do especially her pretty long ears. We haven't had long ears in this house since we got McGee! Wrestle mania sure takes its toll.......lol


----------

